# Royal aylestone bulldogs?



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone own one or know of one? I love bulldogs but these look a lot more appealing and agile then British bulldogs IMO 

I've never met one and would like some insight into what they are like before making the leap to bringing one home!

Cheers in advance!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd advise you to steer well clear in more ways than one.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I've been getting that feeling from doing lots of googling :S I did think it odd as they've got 5 pups still at 5 months of age now. Poor things.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

One look at their site and it puts me right off them


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

There are many "types" of bulldogs not recognized by the Kennel Club. A few examples are the Leavitt Bulldog, Olde English Bulldog and the Victorian Bulldog. The basic idea of these is to get back to how bulldogs used to be, trying to get healthier dogs. This is done by recreating the "breed" rather than trying to change the existing one and undoing the problems. As a result you normally get quite a lot of variation.

One site which may be of interest is Welcome - Lonsdale Bulldogs I'm deliberately pointing you to that page as it highlights the problem with a lot of the breeders of alternative bulldogs. Health tests which are not simply vet checks are important no matter what dog you are looking at and a lot of breeders don't. Don't see any information on the Aylestone bulldog site from the quick look I gave it.

Edit.. All our bulldogs are rescues.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

sezeelson said:


> Anyone own one or know of one? I love bulldogs but these look a lot more *appealing and agile then British bulldogs* IMO
> 
> I've never met one and would like some insight into what they are like before making the leap to bringing one home!
> 
> Cheers in advance!


This is how breeders of these dogs market them, advertising them as ''better, fitter Bulldogs'' I'd advise anyone taken in by those words to have a hard rethink.

There is absolutely no reason why a Bulldog that has been bred for health can't be fit an agile, they are what you make them.

Some owners now compete their Bulldogs in agility and they do exceptionally well.

Achille - Bulldog anglais - Agility 2011 - YouTube


----------



## nigelgriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi I am an owner of a Royal Aylestone Bulldog and not a breeder and am absolutley delighted with him. 

He is extremely friendly to all other dogs and people and attracts masses of attention in public when everybody wants to know what kind of dog he is and
admires his good looks.

He is everything that the breeders say about Aylestones. Capable of long walks, loves to run and play and very healthy. My vet was extremely impressed by him when doing his inoculations.

He is a mid sized dog in my eyes but still 6 stone of muscle and very powerful
and solid.

I saw the pictures posted on your thread and was not really sure that they were Aylestones. If I have got this right I have attached a picture of my Dog to show what an Aylestone looks like.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

nigelgriggs said:


> Hi I am an owner of a Royal Aylestone Bulldog and not a breeder and am absolutley delighted with him.
> 
> He is extremely friendly to all other dogs and people and attracts masses of attention in public when everybody wants to know what kind of dog he is and
> admires his good looks.
> ...


Not a breeder? That picture looks the spit of one advertised out for stud right this second on a pet website. Very odd if they're not the same with such a 'rare' breed.

As for 'everything the breeder says about Aylestones' that's just one man's opinion of what an 'Aylestone' is. One look at this 'breed' and you can tell immediately it has no standard in any way.

I'm another one for staying well clear seezle


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

We've got one as an inpatient at the vet hospital at the moment. She's a sweet dog but she's only 6 months and has had numerous health complications already. Her bill is already well into the thousands.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm staying well clear  they still have one last pup left which will be 7 months old now!

When I do get my bulldog I think I will be rescuing! Preferably an American bulldog


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Ambulls all the way


----------



## bluesupero (Oct 3, 2012)

I lo:ve english bulldogs, they are so sweet natured, there are 3 over our walks. But I feel sorry for them, hearing them breath and getting worn out so quickly, its so sad.  same as pugs, I don't understand why they have all been bred this way, they would never survive in the wild.


----------



## nigelgriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Love the aggressive tone of some of the posts and appreciate being called a liar.

If the person who originally posted the thread, who I was just trying to help, wants to see an Aylestone she is welcome to come and visit as I live quite nearby in East Sussex and she will be able to see that my dog is a family pet
and that I am not a breeder trying to sell anything or put down anything.


----------



## bluesupero (Oct 3, 2012)

I just googled them and think they are lovely, almost like the american bulldogs, which I really like....


----------

